

Closing our eyes affects our moral judgements - kevin_morrill
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2011/01/closing-our-eyes-affects-our-moral.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BpsResearchDigest+%28BPS+Research+Digest%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
atgm
So there IS a reason Justice is blindfolded? Ha!

